# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی  -_-

## Fawzi

*سلام دوستان عزیزم ..
ی سوال خیلی مهم ذهنمو مشغول کرده!
راستش با همراهی دوستم ؛ برنامه ای ریختیم که تا اسفندماه تمام درسا رو تموم میکنیم (بجز زبان فارسیو و زمین ! ) و پس ازون از ازمونای اسفند به بعد قلم چی شرکت میکنیم و درسا رو طبق بودجه اش مرور می کنیم ! 
به شک افتادم -_- نمیدونم کارمون درسته یا نه!
دلایلمونم برای استفاده نکردن از برنامه قلم اینه خیلی دیر تموم میکنه درسارو _ برنامش برای طول دوهفته خیلی سنگینه برای ما چون واقعا در بعضی موارد برای برنامه ریختن دچار مشکل میشیم _ و اینکه از برنامه قلم عقب افتادیم (بخصوص دوفصل 1و2زیست دوم ) 

لـــدفن اگه کسی میتونه راهنمـــــایی کنه در این امـر خطیــــر !* :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mr Sky

*تو که میخوای زود تر از قلم چی تموم کنی ، برنامت باید سنگین تر از قلم چی باشه...بعد میگی برنامه قلم چی سنگینه.
.
.
.
.
حرفات همدیگرو رد میکنن*

----------


## Fawzi

> *تو که میخوای زود تر از قلم چی تموم کنی ، برنامت باید سنگین تر از قلم چی باشه...بعد میگی برنامه قلم چی سنگینه.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> حرفات همدیگرو رد میکنن*


سوتی من رو خوب اومدی .. اصن صرف نظر از سنگینی !   :Yahoo (94): 

راستش انقدر سردرگم شدم که موندم چکار کنم  :Yahoo (21):  
شما منو راهنمایی کنید کارم درسته یا نع مستــــــر اسکـــــای الان مهم ترین دغدغم درمورد برنامه ریزیمــه ! :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _.faEze_


سوتی من رو خوب اومدی .. اصن صرف نظر از سنگینی !  راستش انقدر سردرگم شدم که موندم چکار کنم  شما منو راهنمایی کنید کارم درسته یا نع مستــــــر اسکـــــای الان مهم ترین دغدغم درمورد برنامه ریزیمــه !


من خودم راهنمایی نیازم.ولی خوب...برنامه ای که ریختی بدون شک اشتباهه....  ...بقیه دوستان راهنمایی بهتری میتونن کنن*
درسای عقب نونده قلم چی رو هم راحت میتونی درست کنی ..چون آزمون دوش تقریبا همون اولیه و مباحث جدیدش زیاد نیس.ولی اگه دوباره عقب موندی کارت تمومه

----------


## va6hid

شما هر برنامه ای هم بخاید بریزید باید همه دَرسا رو تا اسفند ماه تموم کنید ، چه با کَلم چِ بی قَلم : |

----------


## Fawzi

> *من خودم راهنمایی نیازم.ولی خوب...برنامه ای که ریختی بدون شک اشتباهه....  ...بقیه دوستان راهنمایی بهتری میتونن کنن*


مرسی فقط دلم میخاست یکی بهم بگه این روش اشتباهــــه.. آخه بهم وحی شده بود ! خواستم مطمین تر شم ! :Yahoo (20):  
ولی دقت شما قابل تحسینه هااا ^__* باریـــــــــک  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Fawzi

> شما هر برنامه ای هم بخاید بریزید باید همه دَرسا رو تا اسفند ماه تموم کنید ، چه با کَلم چِ بی قَلم : |


 
کلم پرپر شه الهـــــی  :Yahoo (20): 
اوشون که اردیبهشت میتمومن دوست گرام !دقت بفرمایید پلـیز ! :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Chandler Bing

با روزی چند ساعت مطالعه میتونی تا اسفند تموم کنی؟
 وسط کار وا ندی یوقتی!!!!!

----------


## LI20

تجربه خودم نشون داده اونایی که خیلی عجله دارن عقب تر از همه میمونن.پس عجله نکن برنامه مداد چی خوبه مروراتو به جاش زیاد کن

----------


## Fawzi

> با روزی چند ساعت مطالعه میتونی تا اسفند تموم کنی؟
>  وسط کار وا ندی یوقتی!!!!!


12ساعت مفیــــد  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## MH_220

یه بنده خدایی بود  پارسال میگفت یکی از دوستاش با روزی ده ساعت تا بهمن تموم کرد همه درسا رو ...  :Yahoo (40): 

خدا ازش بگدره من همون موقع دیگه وا دادم  :Yahoo (113): 

به نظرم با برنامه یه ازمون جلو برید ... چون تجربه ثابت کرده برنامه ریزی خیلی سخته و کار هرکسی نیست  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## EdisS

*فقط دوفصل زیست یک و عقبی دیگه..
برنامه ای سبک تر از کلم فک نکنم بشه ریخت..
مگر اینکه بخوای کتاب یا مباحثی رو حذف کنی..*

----------


## Fawzi

> یه بنده خدایی بود  پارسال میگفت یکی از دوستاش با روزی ده ساعت تا بهمن تموم کرد همه درسا رو ... 
> 
> خدا ازش بگدره من همون موقع دیگه وا دادم 
> به نظرم با برنامه یه ازمون جلو برید ... چون تجربه ثابت کرده برنامه ریزی خیلی سخته و کار هرکسی نیست


ارع توانایی هرکسی فرق میکنه ! مـــــوافقم  :Yahoo (79): 
ولی مثلا بالفرض میخام واسه دوهفته قلمم برنامه بریزم باس روزی 13،14ساعت بخونم تا برسم  :Yahoo (21):  مشکلم از نرسیدنههههه کامل به برنامه دوهفته ایشــهـ!!! :Yahoo (113):

----------


## MH_220

مگه فارغ التحصیل نیستی ؟ باید برسی به برنامه دیگه 

مشکلی نیست که

----------


## Chandler Bing

> 12ساعت مفیــــد


 ۱۲ ساعت خوبه اما من به شخصه نمیتونم تو این مدت زمان تموم کنم
  بعد یه چیزی برنامه قلمچی یا آزمون های دیگه چون درسارو پخش کرده و بعضی مواقع با کتابای تست جور در نمیاد ، زیاد به چشم میاد اما اجرا کردنش با همون ۱۲ ساعت ممکنه
 خودمم یه مدت به سرم زده بود که اول پایه رو تموم کنم بعدش برم سراغ پیش اما دیدم اشتباهه خیلییی 
  @درسا20 ببین شما میتونی کمکشون کنی؟

----------


## Fawzi

> *فقط دوفصل زیست یک و عقبی دیگه..
> برنامه ای سبک تر از کلم فک نکنم بشه ریخت..
> مگر اینکه بخوای کتاب یا مباحثی رو حذف کنی..*


روزی چقدر مطالعه داری ادی ؟چجور میرسی به همه برنامه ووووقعنـــــــی ؟؟ واقعا من باید حداقل روزی 12/13ساعت بخونم تا برسم ! :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## EdisS

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _.faEze_


ارع توانایی هرکسی فرق میکنه ! مـــــوافقم 
ولی مثلا بالفرض میخام واسه دوهفته قلمم برنامه بریزم باس روزی 13،14ساعت بخونم تا برسم  مشکلم از نرسیدنههههه کامل به برنامه دوهفته ایشــهـ!!!


مگه همه ب تموم مباحث میرسن؟!
اونوقت همه باس 8000ب بالا بشن..
اونایی ک تموم میکنن تسلط کافی ندارن..
شما ی مطلبو بخون ولی با کیفیت بخون..
وقتی ک مطمئن شدی کاملا مسلطی برو سراغ اون یکی..
درضمن برنامه قلم چی ایستگاه های جبرانی زیاد داره میتونی برسونی*

----------


## Fawzi

> مگه فارغ التحصیل نیستی ؟ باید برسی به برنامه دیگه 
> 
> مشکلی نیست که



هستـــــــم اما یک فارغ التحصیل با پایه ای ضعیف ! :Yahoo (19): 
مث کسی که میخواد از صفر استارت بزنه  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## EdisS

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _.faEze_


روزی چقدر مطالعه داری ادی ؟چجور میرسی به همه برنامه ووووقعنـــــــی ؟؟ واقعا من باید حداقل روزی 12/13ساعت بخونم تا برسم !


من کی گفتم ب همه برنامم میرسم فازی؟ 
امروز 10ساعت..
هرروز نیم ساعتی بش اضافه میکنم..
حالا نمیخواد از الان استرس ساعت مطالعه داشته باشی..
اول شما شروع کن بخوندن ..
بعدن ساعات مطالعه رو افزایش میدی گاماس گاماس..*

----------


## dorsa20

> *سلام دوستان عزیزم ..
> ی سوال خیلی مهم ذهنمو مشغول کرده!
> راستش با همراهی دوستم ؛ برنامه ای ریختیم که تا اسفندماه تمام درسا رو تموم میکنیم (بجز زبان فارسیو و زمین ! ) و پس ازون از ازمونای اسفند به بعد قلم چی شرکت میکنیم و درسا رو طبق بودجه اش مرور می کنیم ! 
> به شک افتادم -_- نمیدونم کارمون درسته یا نه!
> دلایلمونم برای استفاده نکردن از برنامه قلم اینه خیلی دیر تموم میکنه درسارو _ برنامش برای طول دوهفته خیلی سنگینه برای ما چون واقعا در بعضی موارد برای برنامه ریختن دچار مشکل میشیم _ و اینکه از برنامه قلم عقب افتادیم (بخصوص دوفصل 1و2زیست دوم ) 
> 
> لـــدفن اگه کسی میتونه راهنمـــــایی کنه در این امـر خطیــــر !*


زودتموم کردن مهم نیست خوب تموم کردن مهمه اون برنامه اتفاقا بنظرم به موقع تموم میکنه
تمام سعیتونو کنید که برسید به برنامه تا هر جاش که میتونید ی برنامه شخصی بریزید برا خودتون اونو با قلمچی هماهنگش کنید

----------


## Fawzi

> ۱۲ ساعت خوبه اما من به شخصه نمیتونم تو این مدت زمان تموم کنم
>   بعد یه چیزی برنامه قلمچی یا آزمون های دیگه چون درسارو پخش کرده و بعضی مواقع با کتابای تست جور در نمیاد ، زیاد به چشم میاد اما اجرا کردنش با همون ۱۲ ساعت ممکنه
>  خودمم یه مدت به سرم زده بود که اول پایه رو تموم کنم بعدش برم سراغ پیش اما دیدم اشتباهه خیلییی 
>   @درسا20 ببین شما میتونی کمکشون کنی؟



ممکنه اما کار نشد هم داره بقول دوستان ممکنه پس از مدتی زده بشی ! نمیدونم این حرف چقدر صدق میکنه !چون تجربش نکردم تا حـــــالا :Yahoo (114): 
درسای عزیز اگه کمکم میکنی خواهشا بدون من فارغ التحصیلی با پایه ضعیفم رتبه سال اول شما 3500بوده اما از من ی رتبه اصن حرفشم نزن (!) پایم از بیخ مشکل دارع ! بهم گفتی برم قلم اما دچار شک و تردید هستم متاسفاااااااانهــــــ :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## dorsa20

> ممکنه اما کار نشد هم اره بقول دوستان ممکنه پس از مدتی زده بشی ! نمیدونم این حرف چقدر صدق میکنه !چون تجربش نکردم تا حـــــالا
> درسای عزیز اگه کمکم میکنی خواهشا بدون من فارغ التحصیلی با پایه ضعیفم رتبه سال اول شما 3500بوده اما از من ی رتبه اصن حرفشم نزن (!) پایم از بیخ مشکل دارع ! بهم گفتی برم قلم اما دچار شک و تردید هستم متاسفاااااااانهــــــ


اصن رتبع سال اول به دوم پشیزی ربط نداره و اینکه میدونستی وقتی هی میگی من ضعیفم من ضعیفم ی قدم داری خودتو از هدفت دور میکنی؟

----------


## arnika

منم خودم همین برنانه رو ریختم.. بستگی ب پایت داره ک چقد خوبه ک بتونی تموم کنی...

----------


## dorsa20

بشین با 11 10 ساعت شرو کن بره پی کارش دیگه
اصن فرض بر اینکه شما ضعیفی پس قاعدتا باید تلاشت بیشتر از بقیه باشه
مثلا منم که مدرسه خوبی نداشتم هی اینو نمیکوبوندم تو سر خودم که
میگفتم اکی پس باید بیشتر از بچه های فرزانگانو و غیره تلاش کنم

----------


## Fawzi

> *
> مگه همه ب تموم مباحث میرسن؟!
> اونوقت همه باس 8000ب بالا بشن..
> اونایی ک تموم میکنن تسلط کافی ندارن..
> شما ی مطلبو بخون ولی با کیفیت بخون..
> وقتی ک مطمئن شدی کاملا مسلطی برو سراغ اون یکی..
> درضمن برنامه قلم چی ایستگاه های جبرانی زیاد داره میتونی برسونی*



وااااااای عاچچچچچچچچچقتم
نکته قشنگیو گفتی ! 
مغسیییی ادی ! :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (90): 
یکی از کلیدی ترین چیزی که باس میدونستم درمور بودجه ! موووچکــــــرممم ^___^

----------


## mohammad.sa

من فقط برنامه ریختم زیست و شیمی تا اخر فروردین تموم کنم.مابقی با برنامه قلم.البته ازمون نمیرم تا ۷ فروردین.من اول زیست سوم میخونم برخلاف قلمچی.
بنظرم شماهم یکم تغیر بده برنامت.ایشالا موفق باشی

----------


## Fawzi

> *
> من کی گفتم ب همه برنامم میرسم فازی؟ 
> امروز 10ساعت..
> هرروز نیم ساعتی بش اضافه میکنم..
> حالا نمیخواد از الان استرس ساعت مطالعه داشته باشی..
> اول شما شروع کن بخوندن ..
> بعدن ساعات مطالعه رو افزایش میدی گاماس گاماس..*


 چشششششششـــــم 
ممنوووووونم راهنمایی فوخ العــــاده باارزشی بــــود :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Fawzi

> بشین با 11 10 ساعت شرو کن بره پی کارش دیگه
> اصن فرض بر اینکه شما ضعیفی پس قاعدتا باید تلاشت بیشتر از بقیه باشه
> مثلا منم که مدرسه خوبی نداشتم هی اینو نمیکوبوندم تو سر خودم که
> میگفتم اکی پس باید بیشتر از بچه های فرزانگانو و غیره تلاش کنم



چشم خانوم دکتر ، واقعا به اشتباهات و یسری نکته های خوب پی بردم ! اشکالاتم تا حد زیادی رفع شد !ممنوووووووونم  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (100): 
اصن از خوشحالی اکش شوق بر چشمانم جاریس ! خدا حفظتـــــــــــــون کنه موفقیت دامن گیرتون باچه تا ابــــد...... :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## SkyWalker313

> 12ساعت مفیــــد


جلل مخلوق
خوش به حال شما 12 ساعت می تونی بخونی
من شش ساعت سرکارم شش ساعت  کلا در روز می تونم بخونم و می خونم
خداااااااااااااااا بی پولی بد دردیه نداشتن وقت دردی بس بدتر :Yahoo (19):

----------


## ___mehrdad___

Bikhial baw mn k hamishe aqab budam yechi mikhuni enqa khub bekhun k betuni test bezani faqa tamum kardan darsa mohem ni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

